# Four Rings Including Blown Mk1 Audi 80 at Mark 1 Madness



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Over the weekend, one of our staff attended the Mk1 Madness event in Mohnton, PA near historic Maple Grove Speedway. Mainly a Volkswagen event, the 'Mk1' in Mk1 Madness stands for the first-generation Volkswagen Golf, a.k.a. Rabbit in North America. Still, like most Volkswagen events, some owners who choose the four ring side of the Volkswagen Group also choose to attend. We made sure to photograph all of the Audis we saw, including this very clean Audi 'Mk1', a first-generation B1 Audi 80, a.k.a. Fox in the USA.









Finding a clean Fox is becoming increasingly hard in the USA. That factor alone made this a rare find. Cleanly built modified examples are more commonly spotted on the European show scene but this one, hailing from Maryland, certainly fits the bill with highly polished BBS RS 2s and a 1.8T engine swap from a B6 A4. Note the subtle black powdercoated intercooler below the front bumper and stainless hex screw fasteners holding back the sliced air dam where the intercooler sits. The execution on this car is something to enjoy and we hope to catch up with the owner at a later date to run a more thorough feature on the site.

Check out more photos of Audis from Mk1 Madness after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

